# A Busy day! Please Read.



## ron50 (Jun 10, 2008)

Today was unfortunately a busy day here at SMF. I wish I could say it was a great day filled with tasty foods and TBS but alas not today.

As many of you know, several members have left here as active participants and started their own web sites and forums about smoking.

TulsaJeff as the owner and administrator of SMF has always been a fair and open minded individual.  I've had my disagreements but one thing I will say about him is he tries to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.
Even when I had told him several times that people were using his website to recruit for their own smoking sites he refused to do anything about it until he was provided with proof. 

Today I had the proof to show him. As a result, Glued2it, and SmokieOkie have been banned by Jeff from SMF. 

Jeff has always told the moderators he has no issues with anyone creating another website as long as they don't use his to solicit members. Well today the trust and the benfit of the doubt were violated by people who claimed to support SMF and Jeff. 

In addition, in my opinion, Glued2it showed his disdain for new members by saying they "amuse him". What he fails to realize is helping new members is what this site is about, it is our strength and not our weakness, it is what makes SMF the best!

I'm sure these individuals will sign on again with alias names and refute what I have to say. So be it. Everyone here is capable of coming to their own conclusion.

I wish you well, all of you. Thanks for making this site what it is.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 11, 2008)

Guess I understand a little better now , thanks for 'splainin'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Makes more sense now.


----------



## abelman (Jun 11, 2008)

Sometimes you have to shake the trees.

If I might make one suggestion, keep the stickies. For example, Smokies thread about searing brisket is helpful. It helps all the people here as well as the new comers.

In all honesty, I would imagine they would want them removed so why not keep them?


----------



## dmack (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to say how much I appreciate this site. At times, early, I was hesistant to ask things knowing they've been covered. As many know it can take a while to find those previous posts. I have been met with nothing but patience here. People have been so helpful. I think the fact that the "OTBS" exists makes this such a powerful place. Being helpful is a part of that "club". Being a teacher, I want to develop the knowledge base so I can help others. I will try very hard to help anybody I can (granted most everybody here can help alot more than I can). Thanks for the efforts that all responsible are doing to keep this site the way it is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dmack


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 11, 2008)

An unfortunate situation fer sure.  I've never hindered anyone who wan'ts ta improve themselves, but This craft is about smokin fine foods an sharin that information with new members an old alike, it is what I enjoy about SMF, I hope we all can keep it friendly here in our neighborhood.  

I'm sure Jeff did not come ta this dicesion easily.  It is a tough situation fer him as well as other members here.

Thanks fer explainin what happened Ron, yours guys job is a tough one.  Thanks fer doin it fer us.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this....it's sad when anyone leaves for what ever reason.

In the few months that I have been here, I've found Jeff and the moderators to be more than fair.
They provide a great place for me to exchange smokin ideas and more. Hats off to you folks, this is still the #1 smoke forum and growing everyday.....and I appreciate all you do.

I hope I do not offend anyone when I say.......who in their right mind would want to run a forum? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Can't imagine the headaches!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't agree with soliciting, not right to do. sadly i don't believe those sites will grow like this one does, not neer as friendly as it is here. I know a lot of us have joined and toured those other sites, but here we are regularly ,not there. I know it gets discouraging at times, same question asked by two people at the same time or a day apart, or those who think how they do it is the way everyone should do it. most of us brush it of and offer up some help one way or another. I hope i can be considered a lifer here, not that 2 years here would constitute that, but i have out lived many that came and gone, and enjoy every day of it here.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 11, 2008)

I noticed the  two of you in chat earlier(moderators chat), I figured something was up. Sorry to hear about the loss of some very good members. Moderating is a tough job, I call it site babysitting, and a webmaster has his rules, as long as they are spelled out, and he is fair about these issues, I have no problem with his decissions.
 I belong to  the other forum too, and enjoy my time there as well. I don't think Jeff has anything to worry about as far as any member "kidnapping" is concerned. People are adults here, and they go where they want to go.

This site grows buy dozens of new folks every day, and if the latest roll call threads are any indication( not to mention the bandwidth issues) the growth here is constant, and without worry.

Like I said before, the owner of this forum has the right to make the rules, and I have all the respect in the world for his reasons/decissions.  I love this place, and all the great people who make it the awesome place that it is. May the SMF continue to make  newbies into BBQ addicts, and  the addicts into experts!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

i personally want to thank everyone on this forum for the help and guidance that has been given to me....i do really enjoy the website and really can't wait until i get home to log on and check things out...sometimes being a admin is hard work but at the end of the day you make the decisions that pushes the forum to new heights and its for the good..sad to hear other members doing this i agree i sure don't want to start one up , i don't have the time and paitence....personally i have never talked to jeff but maybe i day i can and let him know how much this website/forum has helped me out to make my bbq experince better....thank you to all


----------



## ronp (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I have a web site on Las Vegas and people tried that there and I baned them.. 

Too bad gready people do that but that is what it is. Good riddance to them.

I paid for a Premier Membership, and I won't be leaving. It is the greatst learning site for smoking!!

They will be sorry in the end, as running this is no picnic.


----------



## coyote (Jun 11, 2008)

well, I seem to have missed something since I only can get on every other day..
since I have joined this site and bought Jeff's secert rub and sauce..my saving have diwndled.lol..
I enjoy it and my wife and kids love helping in the kitchen and at the smoker /grill.
jeff has a bouncer http://www.break.com/index/achmed-the-terrorist.html

we should turn him loose..


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

I can honestly say that I have not looked for a single other place to enhance my smokes since I joined this site almost a year ago.  I can also say that my wife thinks I am crazy.  She has snuck up behind me to see if I'm chattin it up with another woman while I'm perusing this site.  I have neglected basic duties in the home (garbage, pool cleaning, yard mowing, etc...) because of the the hours I have spent drooling over the q-view or searching threads for trying something for the first time, or looking for differnt ways to do something that I have gotten good at.  I have intended for too long to become a premier member.  Wrapping this ranting up, I can't imagine a better site to come to for the purpose of taking my smoking to the next level.  I can't remember the last "bad" smoke I had, and that's directly due to me doing my "homework" by researching whatever subject I'm in the mood for and trusting the proven methods that can easily be found here or by simply asking.  Simply put, this site is my evening entertainment due to the direct responsibility of its fine members creating my passion (not hobby) for cranking out some great smoky treats!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 11, 2008)

Seboke, You and me think alot alike, and if we was ever to run across each other in the future, we might have alot of fun, and I'd probably pee myself laughing.

I couldn't have said what ya just did any better!


----------



## hell fire grill (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not exclusive to this forum so I was not aware of said mutiny. I get entertainment value from at least 3 other BBQ/smoking forums and at least a couple fishing forums and so on. I'v been reading and posting here as a member for 8 months and have seen the same thing happen twice that Im aware of. And have never seen it happen on any other forum. Im not going to say the banned members are in the wrong, because Im to lazy to read all thier posts I guess, or the rules of the forum are faulty but I will say its kind of strange that it keeps hapening here fairly frequently. Does it happen at other forums and I missed it?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea i think it happens on alot of forums but most try to hide it. I will say this is the only smoking forum I'm on I looked at a few before joining but thought I would like it here the best and I do like it here. Unless something really strange happens I'll be right here with this great group. I do belong to a couple unrelated sites tho and enjoy them too.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2008)

Seboke - I, like Capt Dan, share the same addiction you (and many others) have for SMF and have experienced everything you're talking about!! Jon (husband) doesn't mind me chatting with the guys but everytime he peeks over my shoulder and sees me on the chat, or with the SMF forum background, he knows I'll be busy for quite some time! Chores ... if they're not done before I log into SMF, they will wait until the next day ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is a great place to join for the pure camradarie, and love, of a similar interest all of us share. What makes this place special is the friendliness from folks everywhere, that I've encountered from day 1 on this site. I've also given my support to the site to become a premier member, bought the sauce and rub recipes, and even threw some money in the Tip jar. None of which has equaled to the knowledge and friendships I've made. 

Thanks again to the Moderators, and Jeff, for having such a great site dedicated to the art we all love, smoking meats.


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. For some their britches get to big. When that starts to happen, I rarely listen to them anymore.

Remember:

Never seem more learned than the people you are with. Wear your learning like a pocket watch and keep it hidden. Do not pull it out to count the hours, but give the time when you are asked. --- Lord Chesterfield


----------



## meatballtn (Jun 11, 2008)

I belong to a couple other sites , they are really good sites. i have learned a lot from them . But this site is about the best for information and the ease of getting answers that i have seen, everyone here is eager to help , and share knowledge that has taken a long time to gather. I hate to see anyone get banned , but we have rules and they should be obeyed.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 11, 2008)

Ron,

Like I said yesterday in the chat room...........thankless job.......keep up the good work.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It is a shame that things had to come to that, but I suppose the rules are the rules.  I am a member of the new forum in question also, but hope to continue to enjoy this one as well.   Kind of hate that caught in the middle feeling, when you happen to like the folks that are on opposite sides of the fence.

As I said the last time something like this went down, thanks for letting me hang out in your part of the net.  Nice to have another place to exchange ideas, make friends, and talk about our successes and failures in the art of smoking.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 11, 2008)

This is what is great about this forum,we have moderators here that will keep us informed on what is going on.
I know members are going to have different views on this but at least we've been told why, and now we can move on to keep this forum the best smoking forum on the net.
I know that alot of us are in other smoking forums and some of them are good,but I don't think any of them come close to this one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to getting past this and getting back to "happy smokin."


----------



## daddio (Jun 11, 2008)

that was funny bout your wife slipping up on you,sunday when i stepped out on the back deck to take my q-view pics,when i came back in my wife said what was that flash?did you just take a picture of the grill??? when i explained about the q-view and how the board worked and you could see that deer in the headlights look on her face
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  she just didn't understand!! i really enjoy this board alot i also belong to several other boards and have for awhile,but to be honest haven't been on them in months,this is the one that seems to be most active and with great people and advice,every time i post a thread i can't wait to see the answers.ya'll have done a great job as far as running this board two thumbs up!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't add much to what's already been said about the value of this site but just wanted to say that I'm not a forum or clubby kinda guy. I don't belong to any lodges or clubs just because of the politics that always crops up. I logged on here originally when looking for some info on smoking and lurked for quite a while before posting. I really do enjoy my time I spend here and doubt that enjoyment could be repeated elsewhere. I hope the present rules and standards continue to be upheld and my thanx go out to all who make it possible.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ron50, I've got your back, and you've got my support and appreciation. Thanks to Jeff and all the mods for keeping things on the up and up.


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 11, 2008)

Ditto Seboke, LOL Wife is the same way.. Ron50 and Jeff thanks and we are backing ya... This is the PREMIER/BEST BBQ site....


----------



## crockadale (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not big on words but I really appreciate this place. The help everyone is willing to share with anyone anytime. Keep it up.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 11, 2008)

What they said. Especially the parts about slacking on duties and taking pics of the smoker. My 19 year old nephew especially thinks the q-view part is funny. They just don't understand, but they sure do like eating the food! 

Thanks to Jeff and all the others that keep this a great place! 

AND... if I may... I would challenge everyone that has bragged on this place to consider becoming a premier member if you aren't already. Saying "thanks" is nice but it doesn't pay the bills. Think of how much knowledge and enjoyment you get from this site and then compare that to what else $15 dollars will buy. Dinner and a movie... No way. Plus, when you drop coin on a night like that, the money is gone when the evening is over. Money spent here lasts a whole year. Just something to think about. That's all. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=15545&page=3


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess ignorance really is bliss, cause I'm happy as hell, sitting here unaware of all these goings on. But here is where I'm sitting.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 11, 2008)

ditto for me!


----------



## jts70 (Jun 11, 2008)

Flash , 

I couldn't agree more


----------



## erain (Jun 11, 2008)

the short while i have been here at this site i have learned more than can be imagined. and havemade friends with other members, like sumo said about the camraderie and the bond of a simalar interest. it goes way deeper than that. we have concerns over other members when family members are ill, or our friends in the mid central states like iowa are fighting the battle of the flooding rite now. it is more of an extended family which i am proud to be part of. i have looked at a cuple other sites but wouldnt even consider signing up. even if there was a site close to equal this one i dont know where i find the time for another. would have to give up smokin and we all know that not an option. people think i crazy when i take pix of smoker-if only they seen my album in photobucket!!! i also got the premier membership just because of the amount i was taking from site in knowlege more than outweighed that contribution. and as far as i concerned, the new friends i have made-priceless. i really didnt see this coming, maybe i missed something. i do hope that the posts they did make when members here are kept as there is much for us to benefit. i think that jeff and the mods are doing a great job with this site and hope they keep up the good work!!!! thks to the forum and the members who make it rock!!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 11, 2008)

Without sounding tired, I too want to echo the sentiments of Sumo, Erain, Capt and everyone else.  I think I've mentioned before how fortunate I feel to have found this site and been able to share my passion.  Especially being a woman, it's hard to find peers in Southern California that share the passion that I do.  So coming to SMF and meeting Laurel, CowGirl, BBQ Goddess, and all the others...it's like finally coming home.  And the icky boys aren't too bad either...well except for the cootie thing...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   jk
I just really appreciate everyone here and feel fortunate to have met so many incredible people with so much knowledge and passion.

KC


----------



## ezlivin (Jun 11, 2008)

I just want to thank Jeff and everyone here again for this terrific forum.Being new here and to my new hobby ( quickly becoming  obsession  )Every has made me very welcome.This is also my first forum.In these busy times,I only have so much available.There is so much info I couldnt possibly get though It all.I cant express my support and appreciation.Its too bad some people have to expliot it for they're own personnal agendas.Again thanks to all !!!!!


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

Holy cow! Take a few days for vacation and see what happens. My two cents to follow......had a smoker for two years didnt know how to use. Googled "smoking meat" to figure out what to do with this contraption. For 8 or 9 months now I have made an honest attempt to hit this site every day. Not necessarily for info but to see what everyone is up to. I cant tell you (without looking of course) how many times I have said "I Love This Place!!". I am not a member of any other bbq forum nor will I be. All the info and answers to any question are right here. Thank you to Jeff and everyone here! I LOVE THIS PLACE!!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 11, 2008)

This site has been a blessing to me. On the occasion the old lady still rolls her eyes but in general she is right next to me saying did you get a picture of the food. I am going to let my guard down a lillte here and say that this sight and smokin meat has made me a better person because I now spend more time in the backyard smokin than I do in the corner bar getting in trouble and for that I say thank you Jeff for creating this forum and everyone who has helped me out with my smokin. My heart and soul belong to this forum. OK I am done.


----------



## daddio (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmmm reckon how long it takes to smoke a cootie?? and do you foil em??


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Me too KC!
I'm glad to see other females who love to smoke as much as I do....
I was starting to feel all alone.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heck, I don't even mind the guys, they have been good about putting up with me.


----------



## mofo (Jun 11, 2008)

I've only been around for about a month, but I have learned so much... I even had tons of help in the purchase of my Big Block, which I truly appreciate. I design and host a few websites in my "spare time" and really appreciate the fine job that is done here. Many thanks to everyone for everything, especially to the moderators of the forums.

SMF - I'm glad I found ya!


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

Cowgirl you will never be alone!! You are one of my favorites for whatever that is worth.


----------



## ddave (Jun 11, 2008)

What he said . . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

DINGLE....thank you so much, you've made my day more than you'll ever know...


----------



## walking dude (Jun 11, 2008)

Flash, your quote, i use in my email sig. line. It really IS the truth

i guess enuff has been said on this subject. Thank you mossy for heading me to this link, as i was gone most of the day yesterday, and didn't visit here at all. Probably the ONLY day, since i joined, that i didn't at least check active threads. And look at what i missed. tho i DID see Ron and Jeff in mod chat. 

Ron, i expressed my feelings in my pm to you. You guys do a thankless job, as several of us in chat have told you Ron. Plus, you are the only mod that chats actively, showing us that even mods are human........lololol.....sorry, couldn't pass that up.

But joking aside, i do belong to another bbq site, but NEVER go there. I did check out glued's site, and first off notice the lack of activity. HERE, you ask a question, and 9 times out of 10, you have a answer in less than a hour, unlike some sites, where it may take DAYS to get a answer. Several newbies here, have commented on that very fact. And the reason is, the members here, care about folks, and check in every OFTEN. I never turn my computer off, even when gone, or asleep. So i am also here 24/7, as i hardly ever leave this site.

Well, as a man of few words, i over stated my position, AGAIN.  hehehehe

but this hobby/passion, has almost taken over my life, and i enjoy EVERY minute of it.

ONCE AGAIN, THANKS JEFF FOR THIS SITE.

d88de steps off the soap box


----------



## master_dman (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep.. I haven't been keeping up like I usually do.. on the weekends I'm boating, fishing, swimming, drinking at my cabin..  and haven't been doing much smoking.

So I missed it all.  But I'll parrot what everybody else is saying.. this is the best, and only place I go to for answers.  Quick answers.  Sometimes I post a question.. and immediately, there is a reply.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree KC.  Its nice to not be treated any different here because I am female, everyone here makes me feel welcome. I didn't realize there were so many female smokers out there.

Thanks to Jeff and all the moderators!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 11, 2008)

Walking Dude, you are one of the reasons this site is what it is in my opinion. Ritchie, Texas Hunter, Capt Dan, Meowey to name a few more and all of the rest who sometimes answer the same question 7 days a week but don't complain (most of the time). If we were a football team (sorry Ritchie) this is the coaching staff that I want behind me. Cheers to all!


----------



## meowey (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff and Mods,

Please accept my thanks for all you do to keep this forum vital and informative for all of us!  I appreciate all the sweat and heartaches that it has caused you.  Keep up the fantastic work!

Now let's smoke!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## capt dan (Jun 11, 2008)

I spend more time here than I should, my  kids say that there brothers name is SMF! My wife used to laugh at me taking pics while they al waited anxiously for the food, but now she see's my enjoyment and pride I take in my creations, and like everyone else, If it wasn't for this place getting my game on track, I'd still be in the duggout eating nasty meat. That said, It does trouble me a bit of this new issue. Both of the forementioned people are my friends, just like so many here. I also belong to the other site mentioned, and will stay there along with this place. I am  21 and live in a free country.I spend 3 times more time here because of the people and the involvement and the direction this place is going. I also belong to 3-4 other BBQ sites and frequent them  at least weekly. If it wasn't for one of them, I would  have never got the oportunity to buy my Lang.The internet is a wonderfull tool for entertainment and info, I get my fill of both here. There are quite a few of the same folks here as the"other  site" and I see them here alot more. That should be enough of an indicator to show the mods and web director, that other sites are not a threat to this one. It is well grounded and the people here make it what it is, not the format, rules, or moderators, its the members. This place has grown to 3 times its membership since I joined in Nov. There is a huge membership machine available here, I seriously doubt that invitations to  participate in another website should be viewed as such a threat to what we have here. I still  have great respect for Jeff, and what he has done with this wonderful place, and  continue to abide by the rules.I just wanted to state how I felt about this event, now that I have heard  from all parties involved. I would hope that this post of mine remains, and that the fine folks here will understand what I mean, not necessarily agree, just understand what I mean, and why.Thats about it for me on this subject. I hope I didn't rustle any feathers, just wanted to interject another mans opinion.I am now stumbling off my soapbox!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 11, 2008)

Capt Dan
Thank you for posting how I feel, I do not do well with putting into to words how I feel about this and you nailed it. Another reason is I try and steer clear of conflict, I would much rather come here to read and veiw smokes from bunch a few people I feel very comfortable with. As you stated, I feel SMF has the smoking forum market under control and other sites are not competition to SMF.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jun 11, 2008)

S.M.F. rules.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dan:

First off no one is going to remove your post. Everyone is entitled to their opinion as long as it is done in polite and non hurtful manner which is the usual reason posts are removed.

Secondly, to clarify or add to my original post: The actions that were taken had nothing to do with competition from another web site. Jeff has told the moderators many times that he does not worry about other sites. He is confidant in the fact that SMF is unique and appealing.

Jeff was approached when this other site was created and the only thing he asked was that the person who started the other site not use SMF to solicit or ask members to join that other site. The owner of that site gave his word. 

So the actions taken by Jeff were not done because he doesn't want people to join there, it's because he doesn't think his site should be used as a recrutiing ground. I tend to agree. 

The people I've met here are intelligent people and they will make their own decisions as it should be.

The one thing I will agree with you on is that the one thing that makes SMF the best is it's members. New, veterans and everyone in between.
It's a one of a kind place I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron,
Thanks for the clarification.

This is indeed a one of a  kind place, and I too am proud to be part of it!

Thanks again for keeping us informed and doing a tough job for  free.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't read all the posts on this thread but enough to know there are mixed feelings on the website competition issues.   So my 2 cents.

I am definitely a noob but have learned a ton here.  Never have I ever been met with anything but kindness when I post questions that have probably been asked many times over, and always I get the greatest compliments when I post my q-view!  Like some others here, I spend a lot more time trolling and posting here than those that are close to me can understand.  But they always appreciate it when it comes to the day I do my next smoke.

So, some folks may be soliciting members on this board?  So be it. I understand Jeff's desire to make sure other boards don't solicit here based on their word, but it sounds like a couple people did it anyway.   I'd be pissed too. Your word is your word.  That's what this thread is about, not the competition.  I can't imagine this place going anywhere based on another thread or two.  At least I hope not!  I hope SMF is around for a long time to come.  As Ron50 puts the SMF is "a   one of a kind place I'm glad to be a part of it."
PacNWSteve


----------



## leupy (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a newbee and really don't have any idea what just happened but if the owner of the house asks you to leave you leave. That said, the internet is still a free travel zone and people will look around. As a newbee it just makes me want to find the other sights and find out what they are about. Throwing some one out of your house is one thing, telling everyone you know you threw them out, well I don't think I would do that. If the question comes up there is always email or PM's. I just don't believe in hanging my dirty laundry out on the line. Haveing only posted a few times I should not be posting this either but since the dirt has been thrown and everyone is muddy I guess it should not make any difference.
2 cents thrown in by an old fat guy.
PS I really wish I had not opened this thread.


----------



## cman95 (Jun 12, 2008)

SMF is Jeff's house. We are members/guest here. I am glad to be here and thanks for having me. Thats all I need to say.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 12, 2008)

Truth of the matter is... we can agree or disagree with what has been done but at the end of the day, it is just business and nothing personal against anyone.

*I *banned Tim and Jeremy based on actions alone and had nothing to do with whether I like them or not.

It had *NOTHING* to do with whether any of the other mods liked them or not.

Now some may console themselves by saying we just didn't like them but then that would just not be the truth.

I happen to like both of them guys and since they live here close to me, I am sure I will happen upon them from time to time and I hope that all will be well.

In life we make choices and all of those choices bring consequences... if I speed I cannot get angry at the cop when he writes me a hefty ticket.

I can.. but then that would be a little immature of me and would tell everyone around me that I need to grow up.

Personally, I think this is no surprise to the guilty parties and I hope they can take the consequences just as they are without making it something personal.

There is not one single forum that has the ability to harm the SMF in any way, shape or form. We are too big, too nice, too willing to help and too darn dedicated for that to happen.

I just don't worry about that.

I have no problem and frankly it is none of my business what other forums you guys and gals frequent.

Having said that, I cannot allow any forum to use the SMF as a platform to gain memberships regardless of the subject matter or otherwise.

It is a rule and I plan to uphold that rule whether I like you or whether I don't.

I am a member at lots of various forums myself for crying out loud!

The difference is... I do not post my website in my signature line, in my profile or anywhere else for that matter. I don't invite anyone to check out this place. That just feels wrong to me.

I have said it before and I will say it again... the SMF is all about the newbies. The new folks wanting to learn how to smoke meat is why we are here.

Everyone please try to keep that in focus.. old and new alike.

I know that I don't get in here as often as I would like due to time constraints but I feel honored to have folks like Dutch, Ron50, PigCicles, and Monty keeping things going as they should.

As a matter of interest, I asked Ron to post this notification the other night before the rumor mill got started.. he just did as he was directed to do. This was not a vendetta that he carried out based on his own feelings or desires... this was a decision that I, *with my admin hat on*, made.. based on the information that I had.

I appreciate the work that all of these guys do at the SMF and want to give kudos to them for all of that tireless work.

Thanks to all of you for making SMF what it is.

Let's get back to smoking and learning and teaching and helping... it really is what we do best!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Can I get an AMEN...


----------



## abelman (Jun 12, 2008)

Jeff, withoput a lot of hub bub, you hit the nail on the head, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Thanks for providing SMF, it's much appreciated.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 12, 2008)

AMEN.........and here here


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 12, 2008)

OK, but you asked it!!!

Glad to have been here from the near start (migrating from Yahoo group) and love to start learning threads like:

The Fat Cap Discussion (Beef and Butts)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## richtee (Jun 15, 2008)

Well said... and me too!
And...you can't buy or solicit that now can ya?  ;{)


----------



## pitbull (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow... I just read some of the hi points (or should I say low points?) of this thread...
Its too bad. I admin / mod my own motorcycle / sportbike forum in west Florida and I have seen this kind of thing happen all to often.
It happens in the sportbike community and now I see it in the "smoking meat" world.
Most community PHP boards are the same way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It sucks everyone cant just all get along...

Any way, happy fathers day to all you dads out there!


----------



## smoke freak (Jun 15, 2008)

So sad to here what has happened. The folks who have been banned over the last years are ones who have led me to be a MUCH better smoker. I will miss their advice. But if ya break the rules yer gonna get spanked I reckon. 

Being a member of other forums has its advantages but here is where I come cause of the friendly way that dummies like myself are helped along.
That being said Im sorry that I dont know where to find that other site just to add it to my favorites.


----------

